# Rescues



## Hella (May 31, 2020)

Hello, does anyone know of any rescue Viszlas ( not looking for Viszla mix) available in the pacific northwest or anyone wanting to re home their Viszla puppy?


----------



## Hella (May 31, 2020)

My husband and I are looking to add a Viszla to our family. We have contacted some breeders but would also adopt a rescue provided they get along with the Papillon dogs we already have. My husband is retired and home all day and I am semi retired working 3 days a week.


----------



## Hella (May 31, 2020)

Well, we ended up adopting a shelter pup. We had zero luck finding a Viszla puppy and it seems like breeders are trying to talk you out of getting one that is if you even get a response. Some were kind and did offer a lot of information but quite a few never responded. I guess I should remove myself from the Viszla forum now that we will not have a Viszla. And even though she is not a Viszla - but here is my girl


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's darling.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She doesn’t have to be a Vizsla to be special. She’ll be all that on her own. She is yours and that’s all that matters.
Don’t give up on the Vizsla search, she may need a playmate someday😉
She’s a very pretty little girl.


----------

